# Divorce advice needed



## bluto (Jan 31, 2013)

A friend of mine has filed for divorce. She could not afford an attorney so she filed herself at the circuit court. She has been a stay at home mom for 25 years and although she is looking she does not have a job. Her husband didn't want the divorce and is making it as difficult as possible for her. She is still living in the marital home with him because 1) she bought the home with her own inheritance and is afraid if she leaves it will hurt her in court 2) she still has a 10 and 7 year old at home and wants to disrupt their lives as little as possible. 3) her husband has not made her car payments and her car was repossessed so now she has no transportation. He won't let her drive his vehicle. She lives in the country and there is no public transportation. She understandably feels like a hostage.

She hopes that once she has a hearing she should get temporary child support and alimony and is hoping they will make him leave the house, but who knows how long that will be. She just filed last week and he has not been served yet. Is there anyway to get an emergency hearing before he does more damage? 

Any help or advice would be greatly appreciated.


----------

